# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. Маленький принц

## Lampada

Леону Верту
Прошу детей  простить  меня  за  то,  что  я  посвятил  эту  книжку взрослому.  Скажу в оправдание: этот взрослый - мой самый лучший друг. И еще: он понимает все на свете, даже детские книжки. И, наконец, он живет во  Франции,  а  там  сейчас  голодно и холодно.  И он очень нуждается в утешении. Если же все это меня не оправдывает, я посвящу эту книжку тому мальчику,  каким  был когда-то  мой  взрослый  друг.  Ведь все взрослые сначала были детьми,  только мало кто из них об  этом  помнит.  Итак,  я исправляю посвящение: 
                                                  Леону Верту,
                                        когда он был маленьким 
I.   http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp01.html  
II.   http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp02.html

----------


## Lampada

III.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp03.html 
IV.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp04.html 
V.   http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp05.html

----------


## Lampada

VI.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp06.html (не начитано) 
VII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp07.html 
VIII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp08.html

----------


## Lampada

IX.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp09.html 
X. http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp10.html   
XII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp12.html

----------


## Lampada

XIII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp13.html  
XI. http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp11.html   
XVI.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp16.html 
XVII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp17.html

----------


## Lampada

XX.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp20.html 
XXI.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp21.html

----------


## Lampada

XXIV.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp24.html 
XXV.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp25.html

----------


## Lampada

XXVI.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp26.html 
XXVII.  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp27.html  http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp28.html

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/#search?id=43...BC%D0%BE%D0%B2 http://www.abook.fm/audio/%D0%94%D0%...B8%D0%BD%D1%86    
Исполнители: Хаматова, Хабенский, Козырев, Ефремов

----------


## Lampada

http://prochtu.ru/uslishu.php?avtor=121&kniga=1  Читает *Наташа Семёнова * 
Выложено на  Аудиокниги скачать бесплатно. Книги в mp3 без регистрации и смс.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Озвучивает* Алексей  Алексеевич Борзунов*

----------

